# كيف تدفعين زوجك للمشاركة فى اعباء المنزل؟



## النهيسى (6 أبريل 2010)

كيف تدفعين زوجك للمشاركة فى اعباء المنزل؟

تكشف دراسة أنه حتى في المنازل التي يعمل فيها كلا الزوجين لدوامات كاملة فإن النساء يمضين ما يقارب أربعين ساعة أسبوعيًا في أداء أعمال المنزل

في حين أن ساعات عمل الزوج في الأسبوع لا تربو على 17 ساعة. خبيرة العلاقات الزوجية ومؤلفة كتاب «حقيقة الحب» تقول : إن الحل هو إقناع زوجك بتحمل جزء أكبر من أعباء المنزل. إليك السبل إلى ذلك :
* توقفي عن التقاط الأشياء خلف زوجك، فبعد أن يمضي أسبوعًا وهو يدوس على جواربه المتسخة وملابسه المبعثرة هنا وهناك سيدرك أنها ستبقى في مكانها إلى أن يقوم بالتقاطها بنفسه.
* دعيه يعرف ما هو مطلوب منه بالتحديد ؛ فالرجال لا يعرفون دومًا ما ينبغي فعله إذ يجب عليك ذكر ما يتوجب عليه القيام به فلا يكفي أن تطلبي منه ترتيب الصالة ، بل يجب أن تحددي له الخطوات المطلوب منه اتباعها لتحقيق ذلك. وإلا فإنه سيكتفي بترتيب الأثاث تاركًا المكان مغبرًا.
* امتدحيه عندما يؤدي المهمة بشكل جيد فإذا ما أدى مثلاً أربعة أعمال منزلية جيدًا وأخطأ في الخامس مثلاً لا تنتقديه ، ولكن أخبريه أنه أجاد غسل الصحون وتحضير الطعام مثلاً ، واغفري له مزجه بين الغسيل الأبيض والملون.
* لا تلحي في تذكيره بالمهام المطلوبة ؛ فمخ الرجل متوجه بطبيعته نحو العمل وإذا قال بأنه سيصلح خيوط الستائر يوم الجمعة لا تبدئي بالإلحاح عليه لو لم يفعل ذلك يوم الخميس ؛ فأغلب الاحتمال أنه سيفي بوعده.
* اشكريه بطريقة رومانسية ؛ فالرجال – يستمتعون عادة برؤية زوجاتهم سعيدات، ولذلك لا تكوني بخيلة في إبداء علامات الرضا والسعادة حينما يبذل زوجك جهداً أكبر في مساعدتك في أعباء المنزل ."

منقول

​


----------



## tasoni queena (6 أبريل 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوة الطرق دى هجربها وهبدأ النجربة على بابا

هههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا استاذ نهيسى للموضوع الحلو

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## +Coptic+ (6 أبريل 2010)

*موضوع جميل
المشاركة مع الزوجة في المنزل لا يقلل من الزوج
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## monmooon (6 أبريل 2010)

*موضوع جميل اوى يلا علشان اتعلم 
بس انا عندى تعليق ولو حد هيعارض يقولي​*
توقفي عن التقاط الأشياء خلف زوجك، فبعد أن يمضي أسبوعًا وهو يدوس على جواربه المتسخة وملابسه المبعثرة هنا وهناك سيدرك أنها ستبقى في مكانها إلى أن يقوم بالتقاطها بنفسه.​*مش ممكن الرجل يقول علي الست بتعته انها كسلانه ويبداء يشخط ويزعق بقي ويخرب الدنيا علي دماغها ههههههههههههههههههههه
اصلي انا خايفه احسن يحصل معايا كدا.............​*


----------



## tasoni queena (6 أبريل 2010)

​


> ​*مش ممكن الرجل يقول علي الست بتعته انها كسلانه ويبداء يشخط ويزعق بقي ويخرب الدنيا علي دماغها ههههههههههههههههههههه
> اصلي انا خايفه احسن يحصل معايا كدا.............​​*​​​




هههههههههههههههههههههه

زعقى انتى كمان متسكتلوش لياخد على كده

ابنك على ما تربيه و جوزك على ما تعوديه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## zezza (6 أبريل 2010)

> توقفي عن التقاط الأشياء خلف زوجك، فبعد أن يمضي أسبوعًا وهو يدوس على جواربه المتسخة وملابسه المبعثرة هنا وهناك سيدرك أنها ستبقى في مكانها إلى أن يقوم بالتقاطها بنفسه.


صعبة اوى دى 
انا اتعب نفسيا لو لاقيت الحاجة مكركبة و مش فى مكانها لازم اشيلها فورا 
حاولت اعمل كدة مع اخويا لكن انا اللى تعبت مش هو ههههههههههههه
شكرا استاذ نهيسى


----------



## النهيسى (9 أبريل 2010)

zezza قال:


> صعبة اوى دى
> انا اتعب نفسيا لو لاقيت الحاجة مكركبة و مش فى مكانها لازم اشيلها فورا
> حاولت اعمل كدة مع اخويا لكن انا اللى تعبت مش هو ههههههههههههه
> شكرا استاذ نهيسى


*

مروركم

فى غايه الروعه

شكراا

سلام الرب يسوع معاكم
​​*


----------



## النهيسى (9 أبريل 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> حلوة الطرق دى هجربها وهبدأ النجربة على بابا
> 
> ...


*




مروركم

فى غايه الروعه

شكراا

سلام الرب يسوع معاكم
​​*


----------



## النهيسى (9 أبريل 2010)

m1ged قال:


> *موضوع جميل
> المشاركة مع الزوجة في المنزل لا يقلل من الزوج
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


*

مروركم

فى غايه الروعه

شكراا

سلام الرب يسوع معاكم
​​*


----------



## النهيسى (9 أبريل 2010)

monmooon قال:


> *موضوع جميل اوى يلا علشان اتعلم
> بس انا عندى تعليق ولو حد هيعارض يقولي​*
> توقفي عن التقاط الأشياء خلف زوجك، فبعد أن يمضي أسبوعًا وهو يدوس على جواربه المتسخة وملابسه المبعثرة هنا وهناك سيدرك أنها ستبقى في مكانها إلى أن يقوم بالتقاطها بنفسه.​*مش ممكن الرجل يقول علي الست بتعته انها كسلانه ويبداء يشخط ويزعق بقي ويخرب الدنيا علي دماغها ههههههههههههههههههههه
> اصلي انا خايفه احسن يحصل معايا كدا.............​*


*

مروركم

فى غايه الروعه

شكراا

سلام الرب يسوع معاكم​​​*


----------



## النهيسى (9 أبريل 2010)

zezza قال:


> صعبة اوى دى
> انا اتعب نفسيا لو لاقيت الحاجة مكركبة و مش فى مكانها لازم اشيلها فورا
> حاولت اعمل كدة مع اخويا لكن انا اللى تعبت مش هو ههههههههههههه
> شكرا استاذ نهيسى


*

مروركم

فى غايه الروعه

شكراا

سلام الرب يسوع معاكم
​​*


----------



## tamav maria (9 أبريل 2010)

امتدحيه عندما يؤدي المهمة بشكل جيد فإذا ما أدى مثلاً أربعة أعمال منزلية جيدًا وأخطأ في الخامس مثلاً لا تنتقديه ، ولكن أخبريه أنه أجاد غسل الصحون وتحضير الطعام مثلاً ، واغفري له مزجه بين الغسيل الأبيض والملون.

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انت طيب قوي عزيزي النهيسي
طيب قول انشالله شغلانه واحده
بلاش اربعه او خمسه


----------



## maria123 (9 أبريل 2010)

انا بصراحة ما عندي مشكلة بهل موضوع لانو زوجي بيساعدني كتير 
ونشاللة يضل هيك على طولللللللل


----------



## kalimooo (10 أبريل 2010)

*
جميل ان يساعده

خصوصاً لو بتشتغل

موضوع رائع جداااا 

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك

*


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 أبريل 2010)

المشاركه هامه جدا فى المنزل 
وتخلق جو رائع 
شكرا على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------

